# Can a keeper play with two teams on the same day?



## socalkdg (Mar 27, 2018)

Can a keeper play with two teams on the same day?  Silver in the morning and Bronze in the afternoon for spring league with CSL.


----------



## timbuck (Mar 27, 2018)

I don’t know the exact rules of csl spring-
But keepers can usually play a max of 2 games a day in a season.  
They can split time (Ie- play on the field some) in game 1-  but need to either be in goal or on the bench in game 2 (Ie- can’t play on the field at all in the 2nd game). 
Spring leagues might be a little more chill on the rules.


----------



## socalkdg (Mar 28, 2018)

CSL says:
6. No player shall play for two teams on the same day, therefore, the loan
player’s name must be crossed off the Match Report of the team which the loan
player is actually registered to if that team has a game on the same day the
player is to be loaned to another team.

Was hoping their might be something else that provided an exception for a keeper.


----------



## jrcaesar (Mar 28, 2018)

Permissible in SCDSL, provided the player only plays GK in the second game.


----------



## socalkdg (Sep 1, 2018)

So CSL has changed their rules and allows a keeper to play two league games on the same day.   

My question now is can they play one game with a CSL team and one with a SCDSL team?


----------



## Kicker4Life (Sep 2, 2018)

socalkdg said:


> So CSL has changed their rules and allows a keeper to play two league games on the same day.
> 
> My question now is can they play one game with a CSL team and one with a SCDSL team?


I don’t think that is legal.   Would require the player to be registered with 2 separate clubs.


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (Sep 2, 2018)

socalkdg said:


> My question now is can they play one game with a CSL team and one with a SCDSL team?


No.  Per SCDSL, this is a Cal South rule that prohibits player from playing in more than one league.


----------



## espola (Sep 2, 2018)

Kicker4Life said:


> I don’t think that is legal.   Would require the player to be registered with 2 separate clubs.


The escape clause might be if the player were registered on one team through CSL, Presidio, or SCDSL, and thus Cal South and USYSA, and the other team through US Club Soccer, United Soccer Leagues (USL), or AYSO.


----------



## socalkdg (Sep 2, 2018)

The SCDSL coach is being told by the head of the club that she can be registered to two clubs.  They said they can get her a player card for SCDSL.  

She is currently registered to a CSL team which we don’t plan on leaving.  This just gives her more game opportunities and my daughter is the one that wants to do it.  We have guested 3 times and really seeing growth playing in all these tourneys. 

Can someone point me to the cal south rule that states that she can’t do it?


----------



## timbuck (Sep 2, 2018)

Lots of info here. Just published a day or 2 ago. 
http://www.scdslsoccer.com/_files/SCDSLRules2018.pdf

I’d copy and paste the relevant sections-  but too hard from my phone right now.


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (Sep 2, 2018)

socalkdg said:


> The SCDSL coach is being told by the head of the club that she can be registered to two clubs.  They said they can get her a player card for SCDSL.
> 
> She is currently registered to a CSL team which we don’t plan on leaving.  This just gives her more game opportunities and my daughter is the one that wants to do it.  We have guested 3 times and really seeing growth playing in all these tourneys.
> 
> Can someone point me to the cal south rule that states that she can’t do it?


This was copied direct from the SCDSL email that went out yesterday to team admins:  "Players can only club pass between teams, from their own club, in the SCDSL. Players from other Cal South sanctioned leagues (CSL, Presidio, DPL) may NOT club pass to an SCDSL team within your club. THIS IS A CAL SOUTH rule.".

I would not trust what the SCDSL coach is saying since sounds like they're trying to recruit you away from your CSL club.


----------



## socalkdg (Sep 2, 2018)

I’m thinking this is it.  

Players registered to other Cal South sanctioned league are never eligible to participate in SCDSL league games or fall showcase or playoff events.


----------



## MWN (Sep 2, 2018)

Both CSL and SCDSL are sanctioned leagues of Cal South/USYS, thus, when a player is registered with CSL they go into the system as Cal South/CSL/Club.  When the player is registered with SCDSL they go into the system as Cal South/SCDSL/Club.  The player cannot be registered simultaneously with a CSL and SCDSL team.  League play does not allow "guest players."

As pointed out, if the player is registered on a team that is not USYS/Cal South sanctioned (AYSO, US Club), then its possible.

Spring leagues are an entirely different animal ... we are just talking fall league play.


----------



## timbuck (Sep 2, 2018)

Is this why ecnl players can play on scdsl  teams and in state/national cup?


----------



## MWN (Sep 2, 2018)

timbuck said:


> Is this why ecnl players can play on scdsl  teams and in state/national cup?


Yes.  ECNL is sanctioned by US Club and SCDSL is sanctioned by Cal-South/US Youth Soccer


----------



## timbuck (Sep 3, 2018)

MWN said:


> Yes.  ECNL is sanctioned by US Club and SCDSL is sanctioned by Cal-South/US Youth Soccer


Not that they should....but could a kid play in SCDSL for Club x and ECNL for club Y?
And could play as a field player in 2 games in 1 day, as long as they are ecnl and scdsl/ Coast games. 
Any maybe even a 3rd game in AYSO?


----------



## espola (Sep 3, 2018)

timbuck said:


> Not that they should....but could a kid play in SCDSL for Club x and ECNL for club Y?
> And could play as a field player in 2 games in 1 day, as long as they are ecnl and scdsl/ Coast games.
> Any maybe even a 3rd game in AYSO?


I remember returning from a pair of Sunday tournament games and dropping the kid off at the back entrance to the indoor soccer center .  By the time I parked the car and got to the seats, he had scored a goal and was taking his first water break.


----------



## MWN (Sep 3, 2018)

timbuck said:


> Not that they should....but could a kid play in SCDSL for Club x and ECNL for club Y?
> And could play as a field player in 2 games in 1 day, as long as they are ecnl and scdsl/ Coast games.
> Any maybe even a 3rd game in AYSO?


Most likely.  I know of know cooperation between US Club (ECNL/NPL) and US Youth Soccer (Cal South) and AYSO to share player data, thus, each gaming circuit would be oblivious to the player's multiple rosterings.


----------

